# Kitchen cabinet organizational mod



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Among other things, I've been working on adding some modifications to some of our kitchen cabinets so that my wife can better utilize the space. The bottom cabs under the oven used to have one shelf in it, making it hard to get to the stuff on the very bottom. And since the shelf was only half depth it limited the amount of usable storage space.

So I started by making a holder for her cookies sheets and similar flat pans. I know I took some photos of the holder but they must be on another memory card.

Then I installed the hardware for the cookie sheet holder and for a full-depth shelf.

































I machined two pieces of red oak to make the front lip of the top shelf. Here's them during glue-up.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Got the top shelf done. The front lip/handle that I showed in glue-up is glued and pocket screwed onto the shelf from underneath.

















In place.

















And here's the bottom shelf in place.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

The three components are all on full extension drawer slides.

























Sorry about the poor quality pictures.

I still have to attach the oak trim piece I made to conceal the space to the right side of the cookie sheet bin. It'll fill in the void and finish it up nicely. It all looks pretty nice in person. I do regret, however, that I didn't conceal the white drawer slides by setting them into the oak mounts I made. As I continue my way through the other cabinets I'll proceed with that in mind. It doesn't look bad with the slides visible. But I do believe it would look a lot nicer if all you could see was wood (until the shelves are extended, of course).

Thanks for looking in.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Come to think of it, I guess it's not too late to add pieces to conceal the slide hardware better. I just may have to do that.


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

Fine way to make better use of a space! Nice work.


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice!! :thumbsup: Gave me some good ideas for my kitchen!!


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Same here.... guess I better bookmark this to show my other half. Very nice!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That came out real nice. Good planning. Kitchens are plagued with where to put odd stuff. That utilized the space handily, and made easy access. Reminds me of a few ditties I've done, like a pull out for pot lids.










 







.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Quick........ put that away!!!!!....my wife's coming....:laughing:

Great job
You just inspired me........


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

It looks like you inspired several of us with your fine work. Mind if I steal your ideas?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks good. I added a cookie sheet rollout under the sink a few yrs back to kill the empty space. Wife loves it...


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice idea. I've been gathering ideas like this for my soon to be kitchen project. I like the pan tray idea.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> That came out real nice. Good planning. Kitchens are plagued with where to put odd stuff. That utilized the space handily, and made easy access. Reminds me of a few ditties I've done, like a pull out for pot lids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly, you showed me some really nice 2-tiered silverware organizers you made too. I'm still hoping I get to make use of that idea somewhere in our kitchen.



tcleve4911 said:


> Quick........ put that away!!!!!....my wife's coming....:laughing:
> 
> Great job
> You just inspired me........


Hehe, I hear ya'. After I made a utensils organizer (which she loved) for one of the drawers my wife started brain storming. Now I'm locked in to it! I have a bunch more pull-out shelves, carousels and other organizing fixtures to build for the rest of the cabinets in our kitchen. I don't really mind though. Each piece/section makes it look so much nicer. Not to mention the added functionailty each imparts to the whole.



Murphy's Law said:


> It looks like you inspired several of us with your fine work. Mind if I steal your ideas?


I'd be honored. Be sure to post some pictures if you do. I'd love to see them. I'm pretty much making it all up as I go. I did have a general concept in mind, but even that evolved and morphed into what you see.



Carvel Loafer said:


> Nice idea. I've been gathering ideas like this for my soon to be kitchen project. I like the pan tray idea.


Believe it or not, that cookie sheet holder weighs about 10 pounds empty. It's all 3/4" red oak. The bottom of it is the same 3/4" plywood used for the shelves (well, a section without the cool knot patterns) set into rabbits.

I used medium duty brackets for all the slide-outs. They're rated for 75 pounds each. Don't want things crashing down and shattering glassware on the stone tile.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

What brand of slides did you use, Steve?
Blum? Liberty? Grasse? KV?


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Great job buddy! I love seeing productive, daily use, projects.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> What brand of slides did you use, Steve?
> Blum? Liberty? Grasse? KV?


The center rail, under drawer type I used on the cookie sheet thingy is branded "Gate House". I think the side rail drawer slides used on the shelves are the same brand but, honestly, I'm not sure. I already through out the packages. But I still have another of the center rail sets. I bought them all at Lowes. I will be buying more before too long.


*EDIT:*

I just looked it up on Lowes' website, all of the drawer slides I used are _Gate House_ brand. The side rails are being called "3/4 extension European style drawer slides". When fully extended, they are very close to "all the way out" but, apparently, they are not actually "full extension". Each slide mechanism consists of only two parts, not three. I was just pointed towards a website that sells actual full extension hardware, heavier duty and cheaper in price. Can't argue with that!


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

I finally finished our kitchen. for years I saw kitchen that had shelves that just were not practical. I do not have any shelves in the base cabinets. Everything is drawers or pullouts. That is one nice mod on yours.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for the followup, Steve.
Soooo....what brand did you find on line?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> Thanks for the followup, Steve.
> Soooo....what brand did you find on line?


These are the one's I was pointed towards:

http://www.wwhardware.com/kv-tt100-economy-100-lb-full-extension-drawer-slide-kvtt100/

They're priced about $11 LESS each than the same things at HD or Lowes. My thanks goes out to Taylormade, by the way, for making me aware of them.

Oh, here's the final trim piece in place (unless I ultimately decide to go ahead and conceal the white slides).

http://www.wwhardware.com/kv-tt100-economy-100-lb-full-extension-drawer-slide-kvtt100/


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

That's sharp. The cookie sheet drawer is a must in a kitchen. I HATE the way ours are stored in the drawer under the oven. And the rollors on that drawer aren't worth the crap to boot so after I go digging for the right cookie sheet I get to fight w/ the drawer to get it to close :furious:. Nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm intrigued by the under mount slide.
What model is that one called?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> Reminds me of a few ditties I've done, like a pull out for pot lids.QUOTE]
> 
> Would you mind showing us the lid storage pic?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> I'm intrigued by the under mount slide.
> What model is that one called?


That too is made by Gate House and is their model #60446. They call it "center under mount drawer slide." Mine is the 22 5/8" length. It comes with the long slide rail you see, a rear support bracket for the rail, a pair of rollers for the front and a bracket having a nylon roller that mounts onto the rear of the drawer and protrudes downward to mate into the rail.



tcleve4911 said:


> cabinetman said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of a few ditties I've done, like a pull out for pot lids.
> ...


I'd be interested in seeing that as well.


----------

